

25,000 People Sign Petition to Remove Aaron Swartz's Prosecutors - jeffreyfox
http://mashable.com/2013/01/15/aaron-swartz-petition/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29

======
anonymouz
Why not ask for an _investigation_ into her behaviour and its connection to
the suicide instead?

I have little sympathy for prosecutorial overreach , but it seems somewhat
ironic and counterproductive that she should face such harsh consequences
without there being at least an attempt to establish the facts of the matter
independent of the lynch mob that is now on her heels.

If we allege that she used her position to bully someone, we should at least
not fall into the same trap ourselves.

~~~
brudgers
_"Why not ask for an investigation"_

Lynch mobs have already done all the investigating that needs investigating.

Those grieving Swartz's death have my sympathy. Those fanning their natural
anger to vengeance do not.

~~~
harryf
Looking at Carmen Ortiz's [track
record](<http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmen_Ortiz>) of cases prosecuting
involving corruption and organized crime, seems like this would be hurting one
of the "good guys". No doubt she has enemies that must be gloating about the
petition

~~~
toyg
Yeah, because the world is like a Batman comic, right?

When "good guys" screw up, they must take the same responsibility they ask of
"bad guys". When "good guys" resort to bully or torture weaker opponents, they
are as bad as anyone.

~~~
harryf
Well my point was simply here is someone with a good reputation. Perhaps it's
worth understanding exactly what took place crying for revenge.

~~~
mstefanko
I definitely agree with that notion. I think the problem we're facing is that
the general public at this time knows most of what was going on. She's had a
good reputation to this point. But she finally picked the wrong person to make
an example of. Prosecutorial overreach is a funny thing. In that, her career
may have been built on it. If the number of previous people we're actually bad
people, the same tactics would of been far more accepted. Since this was a
clear abuse of her power, even if it's something prosecutors generally get
away with. The idea of making an example out of her seems vengeful and almost
hypocritical. But it's not without its grounds.

------
justin66
And thanks to the firebombing the petition's author has visited upon the
English language, a government reaction to the petition will probably involve
an immediate investigation of Roger Daltrey and Pete Townsend.

~~~
olefoo
Punk Rock Politics.

~~~
spoiledtechie
Punk Rock Politics?

~~~
olefoo
Loud, angry, effective.

------
dexter313
34,995 and counting.

+50 in 30 minutes

[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/remove-united-
stat...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/remove-united-states-
district-attorney-carmen-ortiz-office-overreach-case-aaron-swartz/RQNrG1Ck)

------
rngade
Looks like Carmen Ortiz's husband is a douche, chiming in about the suicide on
twitter to defend his wife:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jan/15/aaron-
swart...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2013/jan/15/aaron-swartz-
husband-prosecutor-criticises)

------
sensible55
Petition to stop the witchhunt against Ortiz:
[https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/recognize-
outstand...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/recognize-outstanding-
work-united-states-attorney-carmen-ortiz/cWNlKfy7)

~~~
josephlord
Total signatures on this petition: 1

Signatures required: 99,999

------
RenierZA
And now they raised the threshold to 100,000

[http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57564203-93/white-house-
rai...](http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57564203-93/white-house-raises-
petition-signature-threshold-to-100k/)

~~~
wwwhizz
Yes, but not for existing petitions:

"This new threshold applies only to petitions created from this point forward
and is not retroactively applied to ones that already exist.

------
shuri
there's a fine line between fighting bullying and bullying the bullies.

